# Havs as foot warmers...



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

This is my Jersey, being a baby warmer. She takes her job very seriously! Now that Kadence (the baby) is a little older, Jersey has taken it upon herself to bat cleanup under the highchair, stroller, walker, anywhere Kadence might drop tidbits. The dogs are getting a little tired of Cheerios, but they are hangin' in there! 8)

With colder weather approaching, I was grateful for my 'havblankie' last night on the couch. I had Jersey on one side, Visa on the other, and Saucy holding down the blanket by my feet. Presto was on guard duty on the couch cushions behind my head. 8)

I'm sure we all our hav warmers gearing up for the cold season!

Farah
www.WyndwardHavanese.com


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

AWWWWWW!! 
If those aren't the cutest pictures!!!!!!!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

That is so adorable


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

disclaimer: baby and dogs are never left unsupervised, of course. 8) 

The havs are very very good with our daughter. She's almost 11 months old now, and walking (mostly) and very mobile. They follow her around, pick up after her, and make sure her hands and face are clean after her snacks. 8)


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

you just made my day. What sweet pictures. GFETE!!!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

Aww Missy! I'm glad! I just feel blessed to have such a beautiful daughter and wonderful dogs to boot! Oh, and the DH isn't bad either. 8)


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*WOW I like your set better!!!* Want to trade?? :brick:ound:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh Farah, those are wonderful photos. In that first picture Jersey reminds me so much of Milo before his face turned redder. Here's an older photo so you can see.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

Yours are pretty darn cute too! That photo is funny...it almost looks like the havs are on your feet like slippers! :biggrin1:


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

Geri - They both have that teddy bear face! Jersey has stayed a light cream on her face. She is starting to grey/silver out on her body. Up until August or so she was in full coat (she's almost 5) and had never been cut down. I miss her beautiful coat (she didn't mat at all) so I'm growing her back out. 

That Milo is a cutie! I knew the moment I saw him he was Jersey's long lost boytwin! 8) 

Here's a pic of Jersey that could be Milo!

Farah


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

How precious! The dogs sound like they are perfect with your little Kadence. 

Sheri


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Wyndward Havanese said:


> Geri - They both have that teddy bear face! Jersey has stayed a light cream on her face. She is starting to grey/silver out on her body. Up until August or so she was in full coat (she's almost 5) and had never been cut down. I miss her beautiful coat (she didn't mat at all) so I'm growing her back out.
> 
> That Milo is a cutie! I knew the moment I saw him he was Jersey's long lost boytwin! 8)
> 
> ...


I'm trying desperately to save Milo's coat. It's touch and go right now, but we're both giving it a valiant effort. Ever since his last professional grooming his coat hasn't been the same because she thinned him out and took away much of the outer black coat, revealing the grayer undercoat. It took me months to get over that.

If Jersey doesn't mat I'd definitely keep her in full coat. She's so beautiful.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

So cute.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Beautiful picture - sweet little baby with sweet little hav!!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh my...those are just the cutest photos! Jersey looks like cuddling up to that baby is just natural as can be. It just warms my heart...what a great start to this day! 

Jersey and Milo do look a lot alike! 

I am so jealous of havs with coats that don't mat. Oliver didn't mat until he started blowing coat at 8 months. I finally gave up and cut him down after his first birthday and now even with 1" hair, he STILL mats!  Will it ever stop?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Awwwww... too cute!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Those are the sweetest most precious pictures. I miss my sweet baby girl she is sweet 16 now. :becky: Your havs are beautiful also and very well behaved. Treasure every moment with your Kadence. *


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Those photos are beautiful! Scooter loves my two little nephews, they're 2 and 1. (And my sister is exhausted! :biggrin1 These little dogs seem to be so gentle with children, he's very excited when they first come over but calms down quickly and sticks to them like glue!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

When Kadence was born (a month earlly, and weighing in at 4 lbs) everyone said 'Remember this, it doesn't last long!'

I didn't realize how right they are! I know find myself looking at tiny babies and thinking that it was so long ago that she was that little! I can't believe her first birthday is next month. She's a Christmas Eve baby.

The havs are going to LOVE her birthday. 8) I've already decided not to have chocolate cake, so that there is no worry when they clean up! ound:


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Oooooowwww how extremely adorable!!!
I hope Sierra will love my baby (to be born in May) like your hav's love yours!!!

What did you do to prevent them from becoming jealous of the baby?


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

awwww... what absolutely precious photos!! Beautiful baby, beautiful dogs... they make me want another hav AND another baby!!!!!!!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

Congrats on your new baby! Kadence was in the NICU for a few weeks before she could come home. I brought blankets home that smelled like the baby, and left them around the house, but didn't make a big deal out of it.

I think the most important thing I did when Kadence came home was just tried to act like nothing was different (of course everything was!) but maintained my relationships with the dogs (we have LOTS) everyone got the same attention, if one of them was curious about the baby, nobody freaked out and told them NO, we just supervised them, and talked to them. Within a few days, they decided she was no big deal, and if I was ok with that new thing being there, then they were too. 8) They adapted really well, and really quickly.

All our dogs are pretty well socialized in general, and I think that helped, also. Start now and take yours to stores where there will be kids, to parks, etc. One of my dogs used to be a little nervous around strollers and wheelchairs, so i recruited a couple of friends with kids, and we stashed treats up in the stroller, and now she looks forward to them when she see's them on the street! She's also a huge ham, so once everyone starts ooh'ing and ahh'ing over her she forgets she was looking for treats. 8)

Hope that helps!

Congrats again! I'm sure your havs will love your little one just as mine do.

Farah
www.wyndwardhavanese.com


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Farah-
Your Kadence is so precious! Wow! Such a beautiful baby.:kiss: Time does fly by very quickly and kids grow up so fast. My oldest is 20 now and I remember the day he was born like yesterday. Enjoy your time and relish in it.

The photos of the havs are precious as well. So cute to see them bonded to Kadence. We had a sheltie when my daughter was little and he did the clean up duties as well. They are good helpers! ound:


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

Kadence is now almost 11 months old, and I have no idea where the time went!

I'm glad it doesn't seem like the dogs grow up so fast! 

This is Kadence a few weeks ago picking pumpkins!

Farah


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She's such a cutie!

Sadly, mine are too old now for pumpkin picking but used to love it.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

What lovely pictures! You have gorgeous hu-kid and fur-kids. The picture of Kadence picking pumpkin is so adorable.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Farah, what adorable pictures! Your baby is beautiful and Jersey so pretty. I love that Havs can be foot-, lap- and belly-warmers.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

What wonderful pics! All of them!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

That last picture is the sweetest picture I have ever seen.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

Thanks guys!! I always say I have a nice camera, cute dogs, and a beautiful daughter. How can I go wrong?

Farah
www.wyndwardhavanese.com


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

mintchip said:


> *WOW I like your set better!!!* Want to trade?? :brick:ound:


Sally...that photo is a hoot!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank you Pat!!!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Those are beautiful pictures!


----------

